# Detector de humo y extractor de humo



## nightduke2005 (May 29, 2008)

Queria saber si existe la posibilidad de poner un detector de humo en una habitacion, si se detecta humo que active el extractor de humo.

Lo digo por ponerlo en una habitacion donde se fuma....

Gracias

Nightduke


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

hay algunos sensores comerciales de humo, los cules ya traen integrado el circuito necesario para activar algun sistema de alarma o ventilación.
intenta buscar unod e esos sensores, si no traen el circuito para manejar ventiladores y esas cosas, por el foro hay algunos hechos con integrados como el 555, 556 y relays.

si no consigues yo t mando unos esquemas.


----------



## nightduke2005 (May 29, 2008)

Me puedes decir de alguna marca.
Osea que se puede conectar para que active el extractor.Estaria genial.

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2008)

En algunos supermercados hay a pilas, es relativamente sencillo adpatarlos para que activen un rele.

Tambien te lo puedes fabricar tu con un dido led y un ldr pero claro depende de tus conocimientos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

lo que tiopepe quiere decir es que puedes sensar la claridad digamos del espacio en el que se encuentre el ldr, la cuestion es cuando hay cambios de luz, o se oscurece el dia, o se nubla, habria que tener ciertos conocimientos para tales casos.


----------



## nightduke2005 (May 30, 2008)

No se a que os referis con ldr.

Esta puesto en una ventana, se activa ahora mismo con un interuptor.Pero si el interuptor no se apaga el extractor esta todo el rato sacando aire....

Espero que ahora me entendais.

Nightduke


----------



## danko_tdq (May 30, 2008)

Lo que ellos te estan planteando es la forma de hacer el detector de humo. Tenes dos opciones, o lo compras hecho o lo haces vos. 

Si lo haces vos lo podes hacer con un led y un LDR, con eso medis si hay variaciones de la luz que recibe el LDR del led. Si hay es porque hay algo que no deja pasar la luz, es decir, hay humo. El tema es decidir si la variacion de luz se debe al humo o a una variacion de luz del día.

Si no te queres complicar tanto podes comprar uno comercial ya fabricado y si no funciona para activar el extractor lo vas a tener que modificar un poco para adaptarle un Rele o un Triac.


----------



## Nilfred (May 30, 2008)

Precios para Argentina en USD:
5.31 A5347 Ionization-Type Smoke Detector with Interconnect and Timer
3.67 A5358 Photoelectric Smoke Detector with Interconnect and Timer
3.77 A5368 Smoke Detector with Interconnect and Timer
Aclaro que yo no los vendo, solo se que hay.


----------



## dacoba (Abr 2, 2009)

Buenas he estado mirando los datasheet del detector de humo A-5348, y me gustaría saber como conectarlos a un microcontrolador para cada vez que salte la alarma del detector pueda hacer una serie de procesos. El problema es que no me quedan claras una serie de cosas: ¿Qué pin de salida tendría que coger para conectarlo con el microcontrolador?(He visto que se podría hacer con el pin I/O o con el pin Horn1 (este último tendría una frecuencia distinta según se detecte humo o no). Por otro lado me gustaría incluir mi Microcontrolador junto con mi Detector en un módulo cerrado para ponerlo junto con una batería en la pared, ¿Qué elemento actua como sensor del humo y tendría que dejarlo fuera de la caja? Por último he visto en la hoja de especificaciones un componente llamado Ion Chamber que no se de que se trata, he estado mirando por Internet y no me queda claro, quizás por mi poco conocimiento de electrónica.

Un saludo y gracias


----------

